# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Поёт Диана Анкудинова

## Lampada

https://youtu.be/hG-BennFWwU    
Тёмная ночь, только пули свистят по степи,
Только ветер гудит в проводах, тускло звёзды мерцают.
В тёмную ночь ты, любимая, знаю, не спишь
И у детской кроватки тайком ты слезу утираешь. 
Как я люблю глубину твоих ласковых глаз,
Как я хочу к ним прижаться сейчас губами!
Тёмная ночь разделяет, любимая, нас,
И тревожная, чёрная степь пролегла между нами. 
Верю в тебя, дорогую подругу мою,
Эта вера от пули меня тёмной ночью хранила…
Радостно мне, я спокоен в смертельном бою:
Знаю, встретишь с любовью меня, что б со мной ни случилось… 
Смерть не страшна, с ней не раз мы встречались в степи…
Вот и сейчас надо мною она кружится.
Ты меня ждёшь и у детской кроватки не спишь,
И поэтому, знаю, со мной ничего не случится!

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/hG-BennFWwU    
Тёмная ночь, только пули свистят по степи,
Только ветер гудит в проводах, тускло звёзды мерцают.
В тёмную ночь ты, любимая, знаю, не спишь
И у детской кроватки тайком ты слезу утираешь. 
Как я люблю глубину твоих ласковых глаз,
Как я хочу к ним прижаться сейчас губами!
Тёмная ночь разделяет, любимая, нас,
И тревожная, чёрная степь пролегла между нами. 
Верю в тебя, дорогую подругу мою,
Эта вера от пули меня тёмной ночью хранила…
Радостно мне, я спокоен в смертельном бою:
Знаю, встретишь с любовью меня, что б со мной ни случилось… 
Смерть не страшна, с ней не раз мы встречались в степи…
Вот и сейчас надо мною она кружится.
Ты меня ждёшь и у детской кроватки не спишь,
И поэтому, знаю, со мной ничего не случится!

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/R2K1M75Co_c  
 «Ты же выжил, солдат» 
Пролетели года,
Отгремели бои,
Отболели, отмаялись
Раны твои,
Но, великому мужеству
Верность храня,
Ты стоишь и молчишь
У святого огня. 
Ты же выжил, солдат,
Хоть сто раз умирал,
Хоть друзей хоронил,
И хоть насмерть стоял.
Отчего же ты замер -
На сердце ладонь?
И в глазах, как в ручьях,
Отразился огонь. 
Говорят, что не плачет
Солдат - он солдат,
И что старые раны
К ненастью болят.
Но вчера было солнце
И солнце с утра...
Что ж ты плачешь, солдат,
У святого костра? 
Ты же выжил, солдат,
Хоть сто раз умирал,
Хоть друзей хоронил,
И хоть насмерть стоял.
Отчего же ты замер -
На сердце ладонь?
И в глазах, как в ручьях,
Отразился огонь. 
Посмотри же, солдат, -
Это юность твоя,
У солдатской могилы
Стоят сыновья.
Так о чем же ты думаешь,
Старый солдат?
Или сердце болит,
Или раны горят... 
Ты же выжил, солдат,
Хоть сто раз умирал,
Хоть друзей хоронил,
И хоть насмерть стоял.
Отчего же ты замер -
На сердце ладонь?
И в глазах, как в ручьях,
Отразился огонь. 
Ты же выжил, солдат,
Хоть сто раз умирал,
Хоть друзей хоронил,
И хоть насмерть стоял.
Отчего же ты замер -
На сердце ладонь?
И в глазах, как в ручьях,
Отразился огонь.

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/XvJt0tEVtx4 
Кони привередливые   
 "А не замахнуться ли нам...на..."  Владимира Высоцкого

----------

